# Nautitech 475 Experiences, advice and comparison



## Barney Rodway (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi all sail net crew I'm just about to purchase catamaran and would like any info on people's experience with the Nautitech 475 integards to speed any underhull slapping live aboard etc. Regards Sage Master


----------

